

Apple's latest F-you to iPhone developers - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/apples-latest-f-you-to-iphone-developers-2009-6

======
TallGuyShort
This is the second article I've seen on HN this morning using very similar
language. If Apple skipped the Q&A to avoid negative confrontations, it
certainly backfired!

~~~
olefoo
That's because businessinsider is repeating the DF story. Which makes it more
than a bit blogspammy unfortunately.

